# Looking for Melanogaster



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

Any one close to south Florida wanting to sell some FF's? My culture just crashed and I have none and shipping is pretty expenisve in the only places that have melanogasters available. Thanks guys!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Sal post this in the regional section so that locals see it.


----------

